# 3rd Buckeye Big Buck from Same Stand



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

My brother had the whole day off to hunt the rut 11/8. He wanted a stand close to his house in the morning and saw only does. He asked to hunt my favorite stand in the evening and since I wasn't sure if I'd make it home in time to get out I told him to be my guest. At about 2:30 I was able to sneak out of the office so I texted him to see if was still planning to hunt my stand. He was on his way there so I told him good luck and sat in a different spot. About 4:30 my brother texts me that he shot at a big one but wasn't sure about the shot. I told him to sneak out and I'd meet up with him and come up with a game plan. 

Once I got over to his truck, my brother showed me the arrow and the blood on the fletchings looked good to me. He still thought it was a marginal shot so we went and got some dinner, giving the deer about 4 hours before we headed back and took up the trail. As we got into the blood trail I knew right away it was a good hit. The blood was spraying and there was a lot of it. We followed the trail about 100 yards to his buck. This buck was by far his biggest with a bow, a main frame 10 point with a little kicker on his G3. The buck easily weighed in over 200 field dressed. 

This buck was the 3rd Buckeye Big Buck taken from that same stand since last November. I shot my biggest buck, a 12 point in the rain last November from it and my son shot his biggest buck, a wide 8 point during shotgun season. Here are a few pics of my brother's buck and a pic of my buck and my son's buck.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Very nice bucks taken from that stand! Looks like you have some nice bucks in your area!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Great deer and nice story. Family and hunting go hand in hand.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

You guys are going to have to start drawing straws for that stand. Congratulations to your brother. How cool is that to have 3 family members keeping the tradition going.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

The old killing tree got it done again. Congrats to all.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Schatty said:


> My brother had the whole day off to hunt the rut 11/8. He wanted a stand close to his house in the morning and saw only does. He asked to hunt my favorite stand in the evening and since I wasn't sure if I'd make it home in time to get out I told him to be my guest. At about 2:30 I was able to sneak out of the office so I texted him to see if was still planning to hunt my stand. He was on his way there so I told him good luck and sat in a different spot. About 4:30 my brother texts me that he shot at a big one but wasn't sure about the shot. I told him to sneak out and I'd meet up with him and come up with a game plan.
> 
> Once I got over to his truck, my brother showed me the arrow and the blood on the fletchings looked good to me. He still thought it was a marginal shot so we went and got some dinner, giving the deer about 4 hours before we headed back and took up the trail. As we got into the blood trail I knew right away it was a good hit. The blood was spraying and there was a lot of it. We followed the trail about 100 yards to his buck. This buck was by far his biggest with a bow, a main frame 10 point with a little kicker on his G3. The buck easily weighed in over 200 field dressed.
> 
> This buck was the 3rd Buckeye Big Buck taken from that same stand since last November. I shot my biggest buck, a 12 point in the rain last November from it and my son shot his biggest buck, a wide 8 point during shotgun season. Here are a few pics of my brother's buck and a pic of my buck and my son's buck.


Way to go on a nice buck. Great story.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Atta Boys!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Doesn't really surprise me. My BIL has a place to hunt in SE OH, and has a tree stand located near the top of the highest ridge on the property. Started hunting down there when he was 7 or 8 years old, hunting squirrel. It took him quite a few years to find the spot for this stand, which I call "the Catbird Seat"! 

It seems like every deer coming up that ridge funnels past that spot! Or coming from the other side. He has shot a ton of nice bucks out of that one stand. To the point where he will no longer shoot a buck if it's "not better than anything I already have hanging"!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Special rut spots like that are precious... maybe a good bottleneck of some sort?
I lost my good spot 3-4 yrs ago, farmer sold everything off.
Enjoy that spot!


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Baddfish, it is a natural funnel. The woods we are hunting narrows down to about 100 yards wide and it is pretty thick. During the rut the bucks seem to cruise through that spot looking for a date. I've had days where I've seen 5 or 6 different bicks in a morning.

I think we will be in the same situation as you in the coming years. It sounds like the woods we are hunting will be cleared out over the next few years so I will be on the search for another good spot.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats. That tree is on the "X".


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

VERY GOOD gene pool in that area


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Very nice! Congrats to all 3 of you!


----------

